# Some info on applying to Film Schools.



## HBKDinobot (Jan 20, 2003)

Hello, here is just a little info you might want to know before you begin to apply to all the film schools across the country.

This is info I have collected from my research and application process for USC and UCLA film schools.

First thing you should know that applying to college is a lot of work. Besides studying for your finals and writing your term papers for the classes you are in right now (High School or Community College) you have a lot of work to do just to apply to colleges.

You have forms (hey not that hard, but there are lots of them) there are admissions essays, which you have to think about, write, proofread, and get corrected. Don't worry that's just the beginning of the fun ahead.

Your normal biology, math, or physics major would be done right there. BUT, you want to apply to film school. That is a separate division from the school's normal college of letters arts and sciences. Which means you need supplemental forms (Yep more forms). These aren't too hard, but oh there is so much more... You need a whole supplemental package

Remember each school you apply to requires different supplements. Which means for all you lazy people, you can't just write a couple of essays and send the same essay to every film school. Oh no that would be much to easy.

USC requires a personal statement on why you want to get into film, a portfolio of all your creative endeavors, a creative writing narrative, a character profile, and 3 letters or recommendation. 

UCLA is a little more anal, they want a personal statement, a creative writing sample, a film analysis, and 2 letters of recommendation all done exactly how they want it done. If they like you enough then you have to go through an interview process.

That's just for two schools, two that are highly selective. So you might want to apply to others just in case. Well, they have whole other supplemental essays that you have to write. 

Not to mention all of these essays you have to write, you MUST keep your grades high (and get high test scores for you high school students) for these schools even to look at your stuff. 

This isn't to scare you. If you have a dream you should follow it and don't let anyone tell you differently. This is just to warn you. You need to be prepared to do a lot of work just to get in, and even if you do there is no guarantee that you will even get a job in the business after graduation. Good luck to you all. I'll be receiving my notification letters in march, I hope all of my hard work was not in vein because I'm looking forward to becoming your competition.


----------



## Imperial Pictures (Jan 20, 2003)

Does anyone one else applying for college find it extremely dumb that most major film schools dont accept portfolios such as short films and clips of movies you have made before hand. We make these films to get our feet in the doors to see at least somewhat how things are done for the effort is supposed to get us ahead since we know more than the others. For every college you must write an essay. I visted USC and UCLA to look at their film schools. In my search, I found the best ones in my opinion are Savannah College of Art and Design (SCAD) and Florida St. University. I am going to SCAD next fall. The reason why I picked that is because it is an Art School there for you focus on your major, not your required classes like math which does nothing for you in film. The other reason is that you have a lot more creative flexibility there than anywhere else that I have seen. Especially USC was the worst that I saw where you have to do everything by the book, no exeptions. That I could not live with. Your first like 10 films there are all silent 2 minute shorts. I understand the importance of learning about them. But to make one do a short in this day and age of technolgy seems to be pointless and stupid. These are my opinions lol. Peace.

Thomas Verrette
tommy21485@earthlink.net
Imperial Pictures


----------



## monodynamic (Jan 20, 2003)

A true story teller and filmmaker does not need film school. Film school is only a means of expediating networking and the way into the "business" of story telling through cinema.

If you want to play the game, then west coast film school is the way.


----------



## HBKDinobot (Jan 21, 2003)

I agree it is a little weird that virtually all film schools tell you not to send in your films. I guess they just don't want 5,000 tapes sent to them in the mail that they have to sort through. In UCLA's case maybe they are evening the playing field because they claim that no previous experience is needed.

One would argue that if you want your art to be seen you need to play the game


----------



## NotaMono (Jan 21, 2003)

I don't understand why people think that math/science/linguistics etc. are so irrelovant to filmmakers.  Given, I have yet to use calculus on a set (Of which I took 12 units of in undergrad) but I use other forms of math constantly on set(Geometry and trigenometry mostly).  I actually wish I'd taken more physics and chemestry than I did in college.  I know I sound kind of like that lame public service 

That said I think it is a bit odd that so many film schools won't even look at a reel.  I can also attest to the application process being a pain in the ass (I sent off my application to AFI earlier this month, a school that actually requires a reel).

Anyway, best of luck to all folks applying to school.  Anyone else apply that hasn't chimed in on this thread yet?

Nota "Endothermic derivative of red-shifted discourse from the Han Dynsaty" Mono


----------



## HBKDinobot (Jan 21, 2003)

I agree NotaMono... You never know when you are going to need something in preproduction, production, or post production. Having a good solid education probably helps more than some might think. 

Knowing more about the world and certain subjects never hurt anybody that's for sure. 

Don't forget that often hours of research is needed on certain films.


----------



## HBKDinobot (Jan 22, 2003)

Also in reguards to education. Many people suggest that you get a bachalors degree in something else besides film, and only go for a masters in film. Just because it is so hard to get a job you will always have something to fall back on. Of course you could be crazy like me and go for a double major, and get both at the same time.


----------



## NotaMono (Jan 22, 2003)

Haha!  I actually DID do that as well.  That 2nd major pays the big bills while I try to kickstart the film stuff.

Nota "B.A. B.A. Blach sheep" Mono


----------



## Justin Channell (Jan 25, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><font size="-1">quote:</font><HR>like math which does nothing for you in film<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

What about managing your budget?

~justin
http://www.showchoir.com/~justinc79
http://www.angelfire.com/film/iwc


----------



## Alan Denton (Jan 26, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><font size="-1">quote:</font><HR> What about managing your budget? <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah, checkmate!

I bet Imperial Pictures feels like a fool now...

--Alan

------------------
http://www.alandenton.com
------------------


----------

